# Uberti...industry rumor?



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm attempting to confirm an industry rumor that Uberti is no longer producing the Cattleman series in .357 Magnum caliber.

Any assistance in this matter is greatly appreciated.
If this "rumor" turns out to be the truth, then I'll be shopping for the same model in 45 Colt.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------

